# Xcut Berma Rosewood



## bill (May 21, 2004)

F250 but the wood is a little darker in person, shot above and below and didn't like the images (these were outdoors)

I keep taking notes and I will get it figured out one day


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Really nice, that wood has some very nice grain.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is beautiful the way the grain runs at an angle on each piece. Beautiful.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That cross cut always looks classy!! Great Pen Bill!!


----------

